# Don't forget about ThePhotoForum.com



## usmbtech

Since many of our members are interested in Digital Photography I thought it might be a good time to put a link up to one of our sister sites, ThePhotoForum.com. It's a great place to go if you are interested in Analog Photography & Digital Photography. 

Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum


----------



## Russell

Hi Dan,
I'm interested in both - had a wet darkroom and now a few editing suites.

I had to give up on that forum, It took forever for them to realize I was answering their jingles correctly, then, when I tried to log in seconds later, they told me my user name or password was incorrect. Let us know when they know what they are doing. Thanks. Russ


----------



## California Girl

LMAO. Deleting posts on a forum that used to pride itself on freedom of speech. Interesting new regime we have.


----------



## Larsky

usmbtech said:


> Since many of our members are interested in Digital Photography I thought it might be a good time to put a link up to one of our sister sites, ThePhotoForum.com. It's a great place to go if you are interested in Analog Photography & Digital Photography.
> 
> Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum


Hey, tech! Any tips for posting images from an android device?

So easy from desktop. From phone, not so much.


----------



## james bond

Larsky said:


> Hey, tech! Any tips for posting images from an android device?







Don't try to photograph astronomy unless you have a steady hand or tripod. 






Top is supposed to be Jupiter.  Bottom is my neighbor's light on side of house.  I think you need to have a camera that you can control the shutter or else you get starburst.


----------

